# Linguist786 - Gratulation zu deinen 1000 Beiträgen!



## elroy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*​ 
Du verblüffst mich mit deinen hervorragenden Sprachkenntnissen. 
Vielen Dank für die regelmäßige Teilnahme an den Diskussionen und für deine leidenschaftliche Begeisterung von Sprachen! 
​


----------



## Jana337

Dem schließe ich mich sehr gerne an. 

Ich hoffe sehr, 
dass Dir das Deutschforum hilft, 
Deine Deutschkenntnisse zu behalten.

Jana
​


----------



## cherine

*Dear Linguist*
* ألف مبروك *
*My best wishes for you, specially in your studies of Arabic*
* Keep going Man  *
​


----------



## Whodunit

_*Ich muss mich den anderen anschließen:*_


**
*Deine*
*Beiträge*
*sind immer*
*herzlich will-*
*kommen und wir*
*freuen uns über jeden!*
*Es ist egal, welche Sprache*
*es ist, das Erlernen dieser dauert*
*bei dir kaum länger als 2 Jahre: Sprichst*
*  du nicht schon neun Sprachen?  *​


----------



## Ed the Editor

Linguist786,

Congratulations on the great occasion of your first 1,000 posts. At the age of 18, I'm amazed that you have so much wisdom (and that you know so many languages!). Best of luck in your university studies. Go Man U!

Regards,
Ed


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, linguist!


----------



## linguist786

Blimey.. 1,000 posts already!
What can I say??
A little message for everyone:​ 
*elroy:*​ 
Ich verblüffe dich?! Weit gefehlt - ich weiss fast nichts im Vergleich mit dir!! 
Du sprichst Deutsch, Arabisch und Englisch - so eine tolle Kombination! 
Ich bin davon sicher, dass du im Leben sehr weit reichen wirst.
Vielen Dank! ​ 
*Jana337:*​ 
Deine kleine Meldung war sehr bewegend! Nun, da ich mit meinen A-Levels fertig bin, kein mehr Deutsch für mich! Aber jetzt bin ich darüber entschlossen, mein Deutsch-Niveau gut zu behalten - hoffentlich mit Hilfe von diesem Forum, wie du gesagt hast!
Vielen Dank! ​ 
*cherine:*​ 
Your way of explaining something simply cannot be matched with anyone. You are neither too patronising nor too technical. I really do, from the bottom of my heart, appreciate all the help you have given to me. I hope by my next "postiversary" my Arabic is much better! 
 *شكرا جزيلاً على كل شيء *​ 
*whoDANit:* 
(you really should change your username!)​ 
hmm.. qu'est-ce que je peux dire? Du sprichst so viele Sprachen! I can't believe du bist nur 16 and your way of thinking au domaine de langues.. ben, c'est vraiment avancé! You have helped moi a lot.. mit ein bisschen auf allen Sprachen! And I must say - you yourself have actually made me think critically about my own mother tongue - ich hoffe, dass du mit Gujarati weiternimmst! (mais d'abord l'arabe - c'est plus belle!!) 
I hope we can continue having fun with languages! *أتمنى أن نتكلم بالعربية يومًا ما*
Keep in contact ​ 
*Ed the Editor:*​ 
Your posts are so invaluable. You have such maturity and professionalism when replying to questions and in all your posts generally. I hope to hear from you more often. Keep them posts coming!
Muchas gracias! ​ 
*fenixpollo:*​ 
Very nice of you to congratulate me. Hopefully you'll help me when I start learning Spanish.. although I don't plan to "learn" it - just pick bits up passively, like I am doing now!
Muchas gracias! ​ 
corrections more than welcome ​


----------



## geve

Ces 1.000 posts valent bien une petite douceur... *Félicitations Linguist! *


----------



## heidita

Einem wichtigen Mitglied im Deutschforum noch nachträglich

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

18 ans et déjà si savant ? 
Je trinque (celui-ci est sans alcool, tu peux trinquer avec moi !) à ton millième et quelque post, et à presque autant de langues en cours d'apprentissage.


----------



## emma42

Linguist, it is a joy to share this Forum with you.

I have learnt so much from you, even though I am about 5 years older than you (!!)

Many congratulations

Emma

ps  my dad's family all come from Lancashire.  Have some hotpot on me.
​


----------



## linguist786

*geve:*​ 
Merci pour toute ton aide - tu as vraiment un vaste savoir!
tu n'es jamais ni trop condescendant, ni trop technique.
Je serai toujours reconnaisant pour ta participation sur le forum "Français - Anglais"
Mille fois merci! ​ 
*heidita:*​ 
Your presence and participation in the forums is, in a word, INSPIRING.
Vielen Dank! ​ 
*KaRiNe_Fr:*​ 
Ta participation sur le forum "Français - Anglais" est vraiment très très valable.
J'aime aussi ton humour est ton attitude amusante partout sur le forum!
Mille fois merci à toi aussi, c'est un vrai plaisir de partager ce forum avec toi ​ 
*emma42:*​ 
It's funny - everything you said to me, I feel exactly the same! You have such open-mindedness, modesty and acceptance. 
I can't believe an English girl like you knows how to speak some Urdu! - I found that really cool!!
May you be successful in life  
Oh by the way - age is only a number! 
as for hotpot - euch! I'll stick to my indians thank you very much! ​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations!

With all this heat, here's a nice place to cool off.


----------



## carolineR

And here is another place which I hope you will soon discover. 
congratulations, Linguist !


----------



## french4beth

linguist,

congratulations on a job well done! a present for you!

félicitations!

¡felicitaciones!

kudos!


best regards,
beth​


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Congratulations, Linguist786!!!*


----------

